# Clinchfield/CSX railway



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I took my family on a "road trip" this past Sunday. I am doing research for my layout (HO) at this time, and figured, how better to get a good feel for what it looked like. Then to just go look, lol. We started at the bridge and depot at Marion, NC and finished in Johnson City, TN. We left at 12:15pm and got back home at 9:30pm that night. I really didnt think it would have taken that long, but some of the pics I got made it well worth it.
I have been looking for a detailed map of the stretch of rail from Marion, to Kentucky, but havent found much as far as anything worth while. I even went as far as asking at the CSX headquarters in Erwin, TN if they could help. Well, that got me some funny looks , lol. I guess a guy with a camera around his neck, taking pics of the trainyard, and asking for a map of the rightaway didnt win me any brownie points, lol. I would say they might have thought I was going to sabotage the line or something?? :laugh:
Oh well, no harm no foul I guess. I did get some good pics though, LMK what you think.
Kevin


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Several more....


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You take very nice pictures; thank you for sharing


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I see a coal mine in your future layout.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like a good day trip. Great pics.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> You take very nice pictures; thank you for sharing


It helps to have a Good camera, lol.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Southern said:


> It looks like a good day trip. Great pics.


Me and my oldest son had a blasts, the rest of the family wasnt as happy as we were, lol.
All and all we had fun.
Kevin


----------

